# Anyone hearing of a huntsman or KH job please



## Vulpinator (9 September 2012)

Hi I was made redundant end of last season to make way for a Master and Huntsman and a whipper in / kennelman any one hearing of a job going this season for start next please let me know i cant stand driving a tractor for much longer 07507521579


----------



## Judgemental (9 September 2012)

Vulpinator said:



			Hi I was made redundant end of last season to make way for a Master and Huntsman and a whipper in / kennelman any one hearing of a job going this season for start next please let me know i cant stand driving a tractor for much longer 07507521579
		
Click to expand...

If I were you and assuming you are competent, have a peek at the American and Canadian Hunts.

Your best starting point is http://www.chronofhorse.com

That's the Chronicle of the Horse and is published in Middleburg Virginia, the center for all things involving hunting in the States.

It's not exactly a Horse and Hound but near enough.

Whilst they are now entering the Fall with Winter fast approaching and assuming you can obtain a visa etc to work, it's well worth considering.

American Hunts are traditional fairly generous to their staff but expect 200% of your time and effort.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (9 September 2012)

the croome and west warks were looking for someone a couple of weeks ago, might be worth a call to them.


----------



## JanetGeorge (10 September 2012)

ofcourseyoucan said:



			the croome and west warks were looking for someone a couple of weeks ago, might be worth a call to them.
		
Click to expand...

Croome & West Warks have an ad in last week's H&H - Kennelman/whipper-in - unexpected vacancy.


----------



## Vulpinator (11 September 2012)

HI both thanks spoke to the Master that job was filled with a boy that's what they were looking for. Thanks anyway if you hear any on the grape vine of anyone going this season or next to retire i would be most gratefull still driving a tractor and going stir.


----------



## Judgemental (12 September 2012)

How about this for an idea. Set yourself up as a locum? 

Guarantee a hunt somewhere in the country has a member of staff off with an accident. Indeed probably several hunts.

Be prepared to appear for duty at the drop of a hat.

Suggest you e-mail all secretaries. You will need to do some work via the Internet to find all the e-mail addresses but at least your name will be in front of the appropriate people should a permanent post surface.


----------



## Judgemental (13 September 2012)

Judgemental said:



			How about this for an idea. Set yourself up as a locum? 

Guarantee a hunt somewhere in the country has a member of staff off with an accident. Indeed probably several hunts.

Be prepared to appear for duty at the drop of a hat.

Suggest you e-mail all secretaries. You will need to do some work via the Internet to find all the e-mail addresses but at least your name will be in front of the appropriate people should a permanent post surface.
		
Click to expand...

On second thoughts may be a printed postcard headed up: 

*LOCUM HUNT SERVICE* 

with your telephone number and e-mail address

would be more effective. 

The reason cards tend to 'kick around' on secretaries and masters desks for years. Whereas there is a danger, a) your e-mail might be treated as spam and b) if not it will be very soon buried amidst all the other hundreds of e-mails.


----------



## icemaiden113 (13 September 2012)

If your serious about the job then ring the MFHA and get your name on the 'list'.

They will then in return send you a list of up and coming vacancies before they are advertised elsewhere. Many hunts only use the MFHA list for advertising.


----------



## Vulpinator (13 September 2012)

icemaiden113 said:



			If your serious about the job then ring the MFHA and get your name on the 'list'.

They will then in return send you a list of up and coming vacancies before they are advertised elsewhere. Many hunts only use the MFHA list for advertising.
		
Click to expand...

Hi thanks Im on the emergency list and also the main list held at HQ just thought as its time to start and people are gearing up for the season I would put the word out. The Judge as usual has some good and original ideas. Thanks all for your attention and please keep your ears and eyes out


----------



## Countrygirl (14 September 2012)

Keep your ears and eyes open - heard on the grapevine there is plenty coming up this season!


----------



## Vulpinator (26 September 2012)

Countrygirl said:



			Keep your ears and eyes open - heard on the grapevine there is plenty coming up this season!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Judge carried out the first part of your suggestion roughly 50% have a email just getting the Locum card made up by the specialists ie. the children they are the computer wizz kids


----------



## Judgemental (26 September 2012)

Vulpinator said:



			Thanks Judge carried out the first part of your suggestion roughly 50% have a email just getting the Locum card made up by the specialists ie. the children they are the computer wizz kids
		
Click to expand...

It will be interesting to hear what response you receive to the latter over the course of a season.


----------

